# certain feeding schedule?



## JessaKing (Feb 27, 2014)

I have read that people's hedgies are most active and like to play after feeding time but I just leave my hedgies bowl of kibble in his cage and I only ever really hear him eating at like midnight. am I supposed to feed him at certain times and give him a schedule? also, is it bad to take them out of their cages at random times of the day to play or watch tv? whenever I take him out he generally just looks for somewhere to curl up and sleep an is not interested in playing or eating.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nope, most people generally free-feed, so they leave food available at all times in the cage. However, most people also keep track of the food in some way, it's a good idea to count/weigh/measure kibble that's being eaten so you can keep track of their food intake. If they start eating less or stop eating, that's a sign of possible illness, so it's good to keep an eye on.

It's usually best to try & do regular bonding times in the evening or night, when it's closer to when they'd be awake on their own. Most people shoot for at least 6 pm or later for a typical bonding time. You can take them out sometimes during the day - but not to play. You need to let them sleep still, so daytime bonding should be just letting him sleep on you in a blanket, sweater, etc. If he still seems unsettled by the disruption & won't settle down and go to sleep on you (or if you're going to be moving around much), then you should let him stay in his cage to sleep. Think of it as someone waking you up at 3 or 4 am, dragging you out of bed, and wanting you to do something interesting. You'd probably be pretty cranky at them!


----------

